# Lost Canoe Paddle -Probably in Bridges Area



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Come on, someone has my paddle! Please return it for good river karma and some beer!


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Hey good River karma and beer is coming to Josh for finding my paddle!


----------

